# January is Thyroid Disease Awareness Month



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

Two links to check out re Thyroid Awareness Month

http://www.thyroidawarenessmonth.com

National Grave's Disease Foundation website (and on Facebook if you are on there) http://www.ngdf.org


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nova said:


> Two links to check out re Thyroid Awareness Month
> 
> http://www.thyroidawarenessmonth.com
> 
> National Grave's Disease Foundation website (and on Facebook if you are on there) http://www.ngdf.org


Nova; thanks for your postings. I know you can't be here all the time but when you are, it is much appreciated.


----------

